# music for me



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Try Midnight Syndicate. Their Born of the Night CD is great. I have all the songs on my puter and i could send them to you if you wanted. Samples could be taken also. My e-mail address is

[email protected]

Or u could PM me with yours. ^^ hope that helps yah some!

~Hidden~


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Here's a suggestion; place good quality Boom Boxes in concealed locations along the trail. You can set a different mood for each scene if so desired. We have done that in our enormous interior haunt, it's a blast. We use a set of four Phillips portables called "Music On The Move". These supplement the three main systems that are used for climactic effect. It's a lot of work, but it's a great effect, you just can't beat background music. We didn't have it in our Crashed UFO scene last year, and it wasn't on a par with any of the other scenes. You can have some laughs with the music, too. We've used "Frankenstein" (you know where we played that) by the Edgar Winter Group, and "I Just Wanna Get Next To You" in our Vampire Crypt.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I agree that Midnight Syndicate would be one of your best bets.


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

look for the "pumpkinland" cd's. also "terror syndicates" cd's are pretty creepy too. they're have more of a creepy sound for background ambient feeling. some of them scare the crap out of me if i'm down in the basement at night by myself. i have this one http://terrorsyndicate.com/Terror_Syndicate_Products_Soundscapes_Volume_01.html . and Pumpkinland 1 http://www.13thtrack.com/


----------

